# suggestions



## spotty (Oct 15, 2009)

my mom is planning to get a new aquarium and asked me to look for photos and videos of aquarium set ups so she can copy some of them

i found this video on youtube that she liked. i thought the video was relaxing and it would be great if our aquarium would look as nice as that in the video..

do you guys have any suggestions?

by the way, here's the video.. check it out:fish:
marine aquarium


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

the tank you have seen on youtube is a marine tank with corals. 

you are looking at about 10 grand for one of those. 
Are you planning to invest that kind of money?

otherwise you are looking at a freshwater one.


----------



## spotty (Oct 15, 2009)

oh! that's too much!

do you have any suggestions on what accessories can be put in a freshwater aquarium? just so it would look nice


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

go for a planted tank. least thats imo.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Even a smaller saltwater tank costs a lot more to set up than a freshwater tank of equal size. Take my 125 gallon tank for example: I've put about $600-700 into the entire tank, filters, heaters, and decorations. If I was to set up a 125 saltwater tank it would cost me at least five times as much. The correct lighting alone for a saltwater tank that large runs about $1000 and even more if you want to do corals and such.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I would most definately choose freshwater especially, if you're just starting out. If you want it to look more like a saltwater tank there are many options like choosing sand substrate versus gravel. I would pick out pool filter sand it only cost me $7.99 for a 50lb bag from a pool supply store. Don't choose anything like crushed coral that would raise your pH level and is intended for saltwater use. You can also purchase fake corals from a pet shop if you want "kind of" the same look although it's going to be a pain in the dupa scrubbing all the algae off of it. Otherwise, I would suggest some simple live plants, they're low maintanence, and don't require a co2 sysytem like java moss, hornwort, or those neat little algae balls called Marimo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marimo.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

one thing you have to understand about fish tanks that its a hobby, and you really have to love the hobby. there are going to be problems along the way, some brain twisters at times. The problem is that the hobby costs a dime and some time.  
Before starting consider this and if you are up for a challenge then hop in. 

I suggest starting with an unplanted tank, when you can keep the fish alive for more then a month, then move on to the next level plant it. 

If you tell us the budget we will be able to suggest something.


----------



## spotty (Oct 15, 2009)

thank you very much everyone for your suggestions.. 

i remember my cousin once had a saltwater tank and it was really beautiful..... at first until he became too busy with work. poor fishes.

my parents were able to take care of arowanas before as well as goldfishes and i saw how they love taking care of the fishes. they would really spend time cleaning the tank and it's alright for them to spend enough money for the maintenance. they would ask me to look for info about the fishes so that they would be able to take care of them properly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

its good to hear that spotty. not many people take the time to readup about thier fish. the ones who do have time eventually lose interest. am sure u and ur folks will be great fish keepers.

what have u decided to go with?


----------



## spotty (Oct 15, 2009)

after telling my parents the suggestions and replies that i got here, i think they are leaning towards a freshwater tank

any fish suggestions?
like which ones can be housed together


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

what size tank are you planning on getting? and what type of fish do your parents like?


----------



## spotty (Oct 15, 2009)

the size of the fish tank could be from 20-40 gallons

my father likes arowanas while my mother likes goldfishes and any fish with stripes or bright colors


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

well no aros unless you plan on upgrading soo to a 100+ tank. you could fit a few golding in a 40. the general rule of thumb is 1 goldie per 15-20 gallons and 10 gallons for each on you add to the tank. there are a lot of barbs/tetras that have stripes and bright colors so your mom would like that.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

if your doin a 15-20 gl:

6 Hockey Stick Tetra.
6 Neon Tetra
6 Black Neon Tetra.
Low light plants and a dark subtrate. 

20 - 30 Gl tank:
2 Angels,
5 Cory
1 Chinese Algea Eater.
Low light plants/fake plants

40 gl
2 Angels
2 German Blue Rams,
5+ Cory
1 CAE.
Live or fake plants.

this is what i would suggest.


----------



## spotty (Oct 15, 2009)

thank you very much for all of your suggestions. i'll definitely tell these to my parents

*if anyone has other ideas, just keep them coming!


----------

